# Coverscan : reconnaitre sa CDthèque dans Deezer



## gizmhail (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis développeur chez Orange (je suis déjà passé par ici pour une autre appli  ), et nous venons de sortir sur l'appstore iOS l'application Coverscan : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/coverscan/id584320798?mt=8

Celle-ci permet de photographier vos pochettes de CD : si un CD est disponible sur Deezer, il sera reconnu, et vous pourrez soit l'ajouter directement à vos albums favoris, soit ouvrir l'application Deezer directement sur cet album.

En plus de la reconnaissance par photo, l'application propose un scan de code-barre (au cas où votre pochette soit trop abimée).

En bonus, mon collègue designer a bien bossé dessus, j'espère que comme moi vous la trouverez jolie 

Dernier détail/astuce pour les utilisateurs qui seraient chez Orange : certains clients ont l'option Deezer directement dans leur forfait (très souvent dans les Origami par exemple). Donc, on a rajouté un lien vers la page permettant d'activer  l'option pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore fait 

Si vous avez des questions ou des suggestions, n'hésitez pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Indisponible sur le Store depuis la Suisse ...
La question est posée, on fait du commerce là :rateau: 

:modo:


----------



## gizmhail (17 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Indisponible sur le Store depuis la Suisse ...



Oui, ce n'est malheureusement pas encore disponible pour la Suisse 

Pour le moment, c'est uniquement disponible sur le store français.


----------

